# Nikon D40



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Just thought I'd give a heads-up to anyone who is interested in changing to DSLR. Until the 31st of this month Nikon are offering Â£60 cashback on the D40 and D40X kits. Which means that you can now get a D40 with an 18-55 lens for Â£270. I've decided that I'm not ready to invest in DSLR at the moment, but if you've been hovering see here:

Nikon offer

Warehouse express

Not much thinking time though, sorry, orders must be placed by the 31st and the equipment registered on the Nikon website by the 15th of September.

FYI


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Just thought I'd give a heads-up to anyone who is interested in changing to DSLR. Until the 31st of this month Nikon are offering Â£60 cashback on the D40 and D40X kits. Which means that you can now get a D40 with an 18-55 lens for Â£270. I've decided that I'm not ready to invest in DSLR at the moment, but if you've been hovering see here:
> 
> Nikon offer
> 
> ...


Pixmania have it a tad cheaper - assume that you'd still get the cashback as that's direct from Nikon - I've bought from them before and been delighted with the service and price.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't forget that Canon are still offering Cash Back on the 400D at present...









http://www.warehouseexpress.co.uk/?/photo/CanonCashback.html

Canon often do cash back deals... picked up my 300D during one a few years ago and a 30D from them earlier this year







Oh, and I would highly recommend Warehouse Express, very good service etc. far better than Pix Mania (who are in France if I recall).


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I bought my D40 at the end of May as I wanted it for my hols in France at the beginning of June - the week before Nikon applied the Â£60 cash back offer. Bugger!























I still got it at a good price notwithstanding (Â£319.99 - the cheapest online at the time), and it's a great camera although it lacks the macro capability of my Olympus C765 p&s, which means that's still my preferred option for watch shots.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

hotmog said:


> I bought my D40 at the end of May as I wanted it for my hols in France at the beginning of June - the week before Nikon applied the Â£60 cash back offer. Bugger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How annoying, but as long as your happy with it, that's the most important thing (the extra Â£60 would have been nice though). It's always the same with technology though, 5 minutes after you walk out of the shop the price drops, or they release a newer/better version.

I've just had a hell of a time ordering a Fuji, no stock anywhere, as Fuji normally announce their new models in September this no doubt means that in a couple of weeks the new all singing and dancing version will hit the shops, but as long as the old version does what I want it to, I'll be happy. Unless of course they add image stabilisation to the new one, in which case I reserve the right to be a little pissed off









Andy, Pixmania are in France as well, but having dealt with them once I came to the decision that I'd never do it again. Maybe the British side of the operation is more efficient. I can't imagine that they could be any worse.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't understand what the fascination with the D40 is. I've used it, it was nothing special. It's basically just a point-and-shoot SLR with dumbed down functions and software. Old Nikkor lenses won't meter properly (or in some cases at all) nor will they auto-focus (which isn't such an inconvenience, but an inconvenience nevertheless).

I shoot with a D50 and it's a far superior camera. I'm strongly considering upgrading to a D200 within a couple of months.

In my opinion anyone considering getting a D40 would be better advised to get a second-hand D50 or D70s.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not gonna mention any of the cameras....recommended any camera is a minefield.....you gotta hold the buggers and decide!

Regarding Pixmania though...now that I will comment upon

Absolutely BRILLIANT service.....seriously I have used them I guess around 6 or seven times for anything from a couple of Â£50 memory cards to a Â£1500 video projector, each and every time the result has been perfect, I have no quams at all ordering from them, even if they are in Paris









Best regards David


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm glad you've had good experiences with them David, I didn't. Perhaps I dealt with the the wrong person, or at a particularly bad time







, however, once bitten twice shy, I won't be going back.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Alf did you get a look at a Canon S5? It has image stabilisation too.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> I'm glad you've had good experiences with them David, I didn't. Perhaps I dealt with the the wrong person, or at a particularly bad time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm maybe it was your postal address Alf.....you know what the "75"'s can be like, they think the rest of France is just their leisure centre









Best regards David


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

andythebrave said:


> Alf did you get a look at a Canon S5? It has image stabilisation too.


I did take a look Andy, and was impressed. However I've gone for the Fuji S9600, sticking with the brand I know for the moment. I also didn't like the fact that the widest angle on the Canon lens is 36mm, my old Fuji has a wide angle of 35mm and I found that I had to buy an expensive accessory lens (28mm) to get some of the interior shots I wanted. The S9600 already has a WA of 28mm.

Of course the Canon's image stabilisation and the 12x optical zoom was attractive, but almost all of my photographs are taken using a tripod and fairly close to the subject, so I decided I could live without them for the time being. At least until/if I decide to go DSLR.

It was a close run thing for a while though.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you've had good experiences with them David, I didn't. Perhaps I dealt with the the wrong person, or at a particularly bad time
> ...










Yep, they're a different breed, you've gotta love 'em though, you always know when they're at the next table to you in the restaurant.

Going to a wedding in October, half of the guests will be from Paris, and I'm providing accomodation


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > Alf did you get a look at a Canon S5? It has image stabilisation too.
> ...


You'll be just fine with the Fuji - didn't realise it had a wider wide and that can certainly be a clincher. Post some pics when you're all bedded in.


----------

